# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Mollies >  Mollies

## James

Mollies are very versatile fish having the unique  ability to live in both freshwater and saltwater if acclimated slowly.  Just like other livebearers, mollies are easy to breed, and make  fascinating fish for the seasoned aquarist. These fish will add drama  and contrast to the semi-aggressive aquarium. 

<span class="v11">

----------

